# Fondo y  Hondo



## Baduzzi

*Hola !*
*Alguien  puede  explicarme  cual  es  la  diferencia  entre  Fondo  y  Hondo en  el  contexto ?*
*Gracias !*


----------



## Mate

Baduzzi said:


> *Hola !*
> *Alguien  puede  explicarme  cual  es  la  diferencia  entre  Fondo  y  Hondo en  el  contexto ?*
> *Gracias !*


Hola:

¿En qué contexto, por favor?


----------



## Mangato

O _*fondo*_ é a base de uma coisa, a parte mais baixa. _Fondo de baúl, fondo de una olla. Tambeém a base onde repousan as águas, no mar, lago ou rio_

_*Hondo*_ é profundo mesmo.

Temos o refrão _ser un pozo sin fondo_, sem limite, um bolso furado ou um furado no bolso


----------



## Tomby

_Fondo_: fundo, a parte mais afastada da boca ou da superfície, por exemplo, de um poço.
_Hondo_: fundo, que tem profundidade, profundo [como um poço, exemplo].
TT.


----------



## Outsider

Parece que se usa geralmente _fondo_ como substantivo e _hondo_ como adjectivo.


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> Parece que se usa geralmente _fondo_ como substantivo e _hondo_ como adjectivo.


 
Sim,


----------



## Baduzzi

Hola:

¿En qué contexto, por favor?[/QUOTE]

*Quiero  saber si fondo determina distancia y hondo profundidad.*
*Ejemplo:  El  sillón  está  en  en  fondo  de  la  sala.*
*                 El  mar  aquí  es  muy  hondo.*
*Muchas gracias.*


----------



## Mate

Baduzzi said:


> *Quiero  saber si fondo determina distancia y hondo profundidad.*
> 
> *Ejemplo:  El  sillón  está  en  el fondo  de  la  sala.*
> *                 El  mar  aquí  es  muy  hondo.*
> 
> *Muchas gracias.*


 
Los dos ejemplos que has dado son correctos, Baduzzi.

Saludos


----------



## pielmorena

son sinonimos ...tienen el mismo significado...fondo-hondo-profundo


----------



## Mangato

pielmorena said:


> son sinonimos ...tienen el mismo significado...fondo-hondo-profundo


 
En algunos casos puede que sí, pero no siempre, o casi nunca. Aunque ambas palabras proceden del latín fundus, el uso les ha dado significado diferente (al menos en España)

Fondo se utiliza actualmente como substantivo másculino, parte inferior y mas profunda de un recipiente, de una cuenca, de un armario, etc., no tiene femenino, porque fonda es otra cosa. Como adjetivo ha caído en desuso.
Hondo se utiliza casi siempre como adjetivo, como muy oportunamente nos indicó Outsider.

Para más detalle sugiero consultar ambas palabras en el DRAE

Saludos,


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Puede decirse que alguien está "en el fondo de su corazón" pero quedaría mejor decir "en lo más profundo/en lo hondo de su corazón".  Por otro lado, un anillo puede haber caído "en el fondo de una alcantarilla" mas no "en lo hondo de la alcantarilla"...  Sin embargo, ojo, porque poéticamente no sería incorrecto decir "el anillo cayó en lo hondo de la alcantarilla".

Entonces *fondo* siempre habla de algo mensurable y *hondo* es más indefinido, cierto? Hondo es una depresión (física o metafórica) cuya base, fondo, no interviene en el concepto sino que envuelve una idea de la profundidad de la cosa. 

Espero comentarios, buen día Mangato! Buen día a todos...

PD. Fonda en desuso? "Andá a comer a la fonda!!!!!!!!" dice mi mamá todavía JAJAJA



Mangato said:


> En algunos casos puede que sí, pero no siempre, o casi nunca. Aunque ambas palabras proceden del latín fundus, el uso les ha dado significado diferente (al menos en España)
> 
> Fondo se utiliza actualmente como substantivo másculino, parte inferior y mas profunda de un recipiente, de una cuenca, de un armario, etc., no tiene femenino, porque fonda es otra cosa. Como adjetivo ha caído en desuso.
> Hondo se utiliza casi siempre como adjetivo, como muy oportunamente nos indicó Outsider.
> 
> Para más detalle sugiero consultar ambas palabras en el DRAE
> 
> Saludos,


----------



## Tomby

Mangato said:


> Fondo se utiliza actualmente como substantivo másculino, parte inferior y mas profunda de un recipiente, de una cuenca, de un armario, etc.,...
> Hondo se utiliza casi siempre como adjetivo, como muy oportunamente nos indicó Outsider.



Exemplo:
"_Este pozo tiene 10 metros de fondo: es muy hondo_".
Bom fim-de-semana!


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

Buen día!!!! Creo que lo más claro es lo Magnato:HONDO: adjetivo.FONDO: sustantivo.De ahí:HONDA: marca prestigiosa de automóviles (hermosos!!)FONDA: tabernas adonde solía ir antaño y lo pasaba de 10!!! Ja,ja, ja!!!RRRRRRR!!!!!


----------



## Ambrosio

Reina Aspidistra said:


> Buen día!!!! Creo que lo más claro es lo Magnato:HONDO: adjetivo.FONDO: sustantivo.De ahí:HONDA: marca prestigiosa de automóviles (hermosos!!)FONDA: tabernas adonde solía ir antaño y lo pasaba de 10!!! Ja,ja, ja!!!RRRRRRR!!!!!


Este post no tiene pies ni cabeza. ¡Vaya chor¬¬¬A!


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

Estimado Ambrosio, mi comentario viene a propósito de la p.d. de nuestra compañera Ivonne; donde vivo todavía existen las "fondas" que son especies de bares modestos donde la calidad de la comida no es muy buena pero  sirven de lugar de reunión sobre todo para estudiantes universitarios que por lo general no cuentan con muchos recursos. Es muy frecuente decir por aquí: "Si no te gusta lo que hay de comer en casa andá a la fonda de la esquina" en un sentido simpático. Creo no haber ofendido a nadie con mi comentario. Saludos.


----------



## Baduzzi

Mateamargo said:


> Los dos ejemplos que has dado son correctos, Baduzzi.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola  !!
Ahora  estoy  más  segura.
Otro  dia,  yo  he  dicho  eso  y  me  dijeron  que  yo  estaba  equivocada.
Gracias  por  contestar.


----------



## Tomby

Reina Aspidistra said:


> ...donde vivo todavía existen las "fondas" que son especies de bares modestos donde la calidad de la comida no es muy buena pero sirven de lugar de reunión sobre todo para estudiantes universitarios...


En España siguen existiendo. Las *fondas* son establecimientos donde se sirve comida y/o habitación a precios populares.


----------

